# Killer 2100 macht Probleme unter Win8!



## MPH_the_Legend (24. August 2013)

Hallo Leute,

Wie oben geschrieben hab ich schon wieder ein kleines Problem, welches ich selber nicht lösen kann. 
Und zwar habe ich gestern meine Kikler Netzwerkkarte von Ebay erhalten. Voller freute gleich in den PCIe Slot und Software installiert. 
So hab dann auch noch ein wenig herum probiert und gespielt um sie zu testen. Ic bin echt begeistert, diese Steuerung. Jetzt kann ich zocken und herunterladen zugleich.

Nun das Problem:
Nach dem ich fertig war habe ich Steam in der Software auf Priorität 2 gesetzt und Steam die volle Bandbreite zu Verfügung gestellt.  Über Nacht habe ich auch den Pc laufen lassen um Splintercell Balcklist fertug runter zu laden. Dann heute früh, ran an den Pc schnell nen Neustart, keine Ahnung warum, egal. Danach wieder ins Win8 gebootet und mir wurde angezeigt keine Netzwerkverbindung.  Ok nich schlimm gleich mal die Killer Software starten.  Aber es passiert nichts, zwar kommt in der Taskleiste, dass Symbol der Killer Manager Software. Jedoch wenn ic mit der Maus über das Symbol fahre, verschwindet es.
Ich habe schon alles versucht, zick mal Neustart und tausend mal versucht die Software zustarten, nichts.
Und mit dem MBoard Netzwerk klappt alles ohne Probleme.

ich hoffe mir, kann da jemand helfen. 

MFG


----------



## Snorri (24. August 2013)

War auch lange zeit mit der killer 2100 unterwegs, mit meiner neunen  I-Net anbindung (100Mbit/s ) kam die karte aber leider nicht mehr klar. Das eigentliche Problem ist aber, das es bigfoot nicht mehr gibt, weil diese von qualcomm aufgekauft wurden. damit wurde auch der treibersupport für de karten eingestellt. der letzte und einzige win 8 treiber ist über ein jahr alt ( und der ist auch nur ein umgelabelter win 7 treiber). unter win7 gibt es so gut wie keine probleme mit der karte.

Schau mal auf deren facbook seite , da kann die vielleicht einer aus der community helfen, da die bigfoot-seite vom netz genommen wurde (nachdem das forum ausgeschaltet wurde)

https://www.facebook.com/bigfootnetworks


PS: sehe hier hab noch nen win 8 treiber mit der version 6.1.0.440 auf der platte rumfliegen, wenns was hilft.^^


PS: Spielen und downloaden geht auch ohne killernic:

http://www.cfos.de/de/cfosspeed/cfosspeed.htm

die software wird immer aktualisiert und  geht mit deinem onbord lan und ist win 8 tauglich.


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (24. August 2013)

Snorri schrieb:


> War auch lange zeit mit der killer 2100 unterwegs, mit meiner neunen  I-Net anbindung (100Mbit/s ) kam die karte aber leider nicht mehr klar. Das eigentliche Problem ist aber, das es bigfoot nicht mehr gibt, weil diese von qualcomm aufgekauft wurden. damit wurde auch der treibersupport für de karten eingestellt. der letzte und einzige win 8 treiber ist über ein jahr alt ( und der ist auch nur ein umgelabelter win 7 treiber). unter win7 gibt es so gut wie keine probleme mit der karte.
> 
> Schau mal auf deren facbook seite , da kann die vielleicht einer aus der community helfen, da die bigfoot-seite vom netz genommen wurde (nachdem das forum ausgeschaltet wurde)
> 
> ...



Ja ich habe jetzt einen Treiber mit 340 zum Schluss. 

Ja ich will mir jetzt nicht eine Software kaufen.  Wenn ich jetzt 60 in die Killer investiert habe.
**** fail kauf. 

Ich bin jetzt nicht zu hause, versuche später noch mal eine neu Installation.


----------



## Defenz0r (24. August 2013)

MPH_the_Legend schrieb:


> Ja ich habe jetzt einen Treiber mit 340 zum Schluss.
> 
> Ja ich will mir jetzt nicht eine Software kaufen.  Wenn ich jetzt 60 in die Killer investiert habe.
> **** fail kauf.
> ...


 
Was ich mich Frage : Warum braucht man so ne Gaming Netzwerkkarte?
Die Onboard Netzwerkkarten sind auch Super!
Habe <10ms zu manchen Servern und hab auch nur eine Onboard NIC.

cFosSpeed teilt nur die Bandbreite auf, wenn du alleine im Netzwerk bist ist das uninterressant.

Diese Karte wäre besser als die Killer 2100 : http://www.servershop24.de/komponen...gn=gproducts&gclid=CKDRkbWIlrkCFUbHtAodiEcABQ

Man kann die Bandbreiten in der genannten Software einstellen.


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (24. August 2013)

Ja ich nutze Sie um zocken und downloaden zu können. 
So regle ich wer wie viel erhält.


----------



## Defenz0r (24. August 2013)

Ja, das kannst du aber auch ohne speziellen NIC.
DU kannst wirklich per cFosSpeed Prioritäten setzen (Übrigens bei Asrock MB's umsonst dabei)
cFosSpeed - Download - CHIP Online

Und selbst das brauchst du nicht unbedingt.
Wenn du im Browser Downloadest kannst du maximale Download/Uploadrate einstellen.
Wenn du viele offene Connections hast (BitTorrent) kannst du auch diese manuell begrenzen, das dein Ping nicht schwankt.
Letztendlich hätte dir aber ein DSL Upgrade mehr gebracht.

Schau dir das mal an: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JecxJ_xztvQ



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JecxJ_xztvQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EL Ultra (31. Januar 2014)

Wie PCGH schon mal in einer News geschrieben hat wurde "Bigfoot Networks" aufgekauft von "Qualcomm" 
macht aber immer noch Chips nur größtenteils W-Lan soweit ich das gelesen habe 

aktuellster treiber ist 

*6.1.0.603*

und unter der Qualcomm Seite verfügbar:
Driver Downloads | Qualcomm Atheros, Inc.

Wenn das teil nicht in der Ecke liegt ist ja schon ne weile her
mal mit dem Treiber versuchen aber vorher im Bios/uefi onboard Lan deaktivieren 
und den Killer Cleaner vor der Installation drüber laufen lassen (richtige Version beachten32/64bit).
sollte das nichts bringen dann gab es auf "Computerbase.de" noch ein Tutorial bei Treiberproblemen.

ps: Bei mir läuft die Killer 2100 mit cFos Speed gemeinsam


----------



## iP Man (6. Februar 2016)

gibt es einen Treiber für WIndows 10 ?


----------

